# Life-Size PVC Prop Build Example "Emperor of Evil" try to fool ToT's



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Here’s my short explanatory video I did for the structure of a basic life-size static PVC prop I started using back in 2008 named after the costume. My aim was to make it a simple pose to make it look like a person in a costume. Note a cape fills out the silhouette.

It does fool ToT’s. A young Monster High Frankie Stein wouldn’t even go up the driveway. As long as the parent’s laugh it’s cool lol I talked her down by saying “Toreli Stripes (a Monster High cat) got scared and ran up the telephone pole. We had to call the fire dept to get her down.” The ToT stopped freaking out and looked at me like “Really?” ; 

I dug thru my graveyard of web browser bookmarks: 1) scarefx.com was the build inspiration including our taste in optic green pool noodles ; 2) These forums may have showed the rebar tie wire & CPVC hand build(?) I finally got around to this video of the structure in 2014. Not ground-breaking for veterans. I dont’ go into super detail. It supplements a couple other videos. But might help newcomers. And it’s that time of year. Enjoy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t_ukd5vcbE&lc


----------

